# Note to self!!!!!!!



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

NOTE TO SELF!!!!!!..........

When mixing up a batch of your famous BBQ sauce, and it has been simmering on the stove, "MAKE SURE WHEN USING THE ELECTRIC MIXER, THAT IT IS NOT ON HIGH WHEN TURNED ON"...............


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sorry guys, went to post up pics of the mess so you could have a good laugh but I can't post pics.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> NOTE TO SELF!!!!!!..........
> 
> When mixing up a batch of your famous BBQ sauce, and it has been simmering on the stove, "MAKE SURE WHEN USING THE ELECTRIC MIXER, THAT IT IS NOT ON HIGH WHEN TURNED ON"...............


Sounds like a conspiracy to me!! lol


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I WANT TO SEE DA PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bet that was perty.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have personally witnessed such an event.All I can say is I hope you weren't wearing one of your faorite fishin'/loungin' shirts.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay.... So I'm not the only guy to do it. Now I don't feel so bad,
Did you manage to save it or was it too late?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Oh I saved it Bob, and no flathead no favorite shirt. Now I know what a piece of BBQ Chicken feels like, not to mention that s**t was hot!!!! One of the ingredients in my BBQ sauce is orange marmalade and it's easier to whisk it in and the whisk attachment for our electric mixer is kinda cheap, flimsy. Well. I turned on the mixer which has multiple speed selections 1-6 and it was on the highest. The whisk hit the bottom of the pot and bent shooting the hot BBQ sauce all over the stove, the counter tops and me.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Dogg wouldent think you would need a note to self after cleaning up that mess,I guess some are just slow learners.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I am sure the "boss dogg" had a good laugh before the wrath began !!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

cducer said:


> I am sure the "boss dogg" had a good laugh before the wrath began !!!!


Actually she was pretty cool with it. She was more worried about the BBQ sauce than me gettin burnt!!!!!!...............lol


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

WHERE'S THA PICS?????????????????????????????????????? I wanta see a mess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I made a similar mistake while making margaritas. The top on the blender should always be held in place.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> WHERE'S THA PICS?????????????????????????????????????? I wanta see a mess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gotta renew my $20.00 fee. Will post the pics soon.


----------

